# Can Bile acid malabsorption cause severe fatigue



## Jeyjey (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey,

I was wondering if malabsorption can cause severe fatigue and anxiety symptoms. I went to the psychiatrist and he said I wasn't depressed.
Exercising is terrible to me because I feel even worse after it.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

I found that taking complete digestive enzymes from costco with EVERY single article of food along with lots of soluble fibre eliminates my fatigue related to food. The enzymes take the work load off my stomach which is already in shambles, and the soluble fibre(flax is good) stops my blood sugar from spiking and thus crashing. I find the complete digestive enzymes do NOT have enough lactase in them, so I have to take lactase pills as well if I am having any milk products. Getting proper sleep, fatigue is actually not my problem anymore, though I still have next to no energy. I differentiate the two as fatigue is associated with yawning and wanting to sleep and low energy is associated with not having the strength to do everyday tasks.

I have no idea about the bile acid.


----------

